# 2011 Quick Step kit



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Good looking kit!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks familiar


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I hate it when they use pretty-boy models to show off their kits - they should use real cyclists.

The kit...ok, but not all that inspiring.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Hopefully Boonen's 2011 kit includes less bandages.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I liked last year's better.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

redlizard said:


> I hate it when they use pretty-boy models to show off their kits - they should use real cyclists.
> 
> The kit...ok, but not all that inspiring.


that looks like Boonen to me


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Only a true enthusiast/completist would ever be able to tell the differences between this kit and any of the ones from the past half-dozen years. And who is that poseur they got to model the thing?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

where's the cocaine?


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

redlizard said:


> I hate it when they use pretty-boy models to show off their kits - they should use real cyclists.
> 
> The kit...ok, but not all that inspiring.


well...last time I checked he a real cyclist....


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

roadie92 said:


> well...last time I checked he a real cyclist....


.....


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's an improvement. Fresher than ever, but still pretty dull.

Nah. Gimme ISD-Neri:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

2011 Quickstep - Not the jersey I'd run out to buy - good team no doubt,not very interesting jersey/kit.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

JohnHenry said:


> where's the cocaine?


Certainly not stashed in with his junk...or maybe it's just really, really, really cold.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

dang he's got some monster legs


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

redlizard said:


> Certainly not stashed in with his junk...or maybe it's just really, really, really cold.


junk was photoshoped out


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

No, actually it wasn't. Looks like Tom is left-handed.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

^^
you have a good eye for those things....


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Any coolness in this jersey (which isn't much) is zapped by the sponsors having to spell out that they sell, um, flooring and sleeping aids. Zzzz indeed.

However, it is redeemed somewhat by apparently including the Central African Republic's flag as a kind of dog collar. Maybe Emperor Bokassa's successors are sponsoring them too?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes looks like*



Andrea138 said:


> No, actually it wasn't. Looks like Tom is left-handed.


Mr Happy is trying to get said hands attention

Kit is a winner by me. Simple, does the job plus a Merckx logo


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that isn't*



qatarbhoy said:


> Any coolness in this jersey (which isn't much) is zapped by the sponsors having to spell out that they sell, um, flooring and sleeping aids. Zzzz indeed.
> 
> However, it is redeemed somewhat by apparently including the Central African Republic's flag as a kind of dog collar. Maybe Emperor Bokassa's successors are sponsoring them too?


Central African collar, tis the Arc en Ciel of a former World Champ

I hope you were being sarcastic as well and my meter is low


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Egads- I certainly _*hope*_ he was being sarcastic!
I mean, being a World Champion IS kind of a big deal...

However, qatarbhoy did have a valid point about the Quick-Step logo -this is the first time (to my knowledge) that they've spelled out being a flooring company. (I think I liked it better when it was a bit more vague...)

Hey- I'm just chuffed that Quick-Step FINALLY have bikes and kits that match!!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> Central African collar, tis the Arc en Ciel of a former World Champ


Sorry, didn't realise there were World Championships just for riding bikes... Are they held in the Central African Republic or what?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Whenever I hear Quik Step it makes me think of that thing you do after you've had chile for lunch and then all of a sudden out of nowhere you need a bathroom, and it's 50 steps down the hall.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> Sorry, didn't realise there were World Championships just for riding bikes... Are they held in the Central African Republic or what?



My sarcasm meter is broken today. I hope you are joking. If not - don't visit the Pro Cycling thread.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_jersey


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

bwhite_4 said:


> My sarcasm meter is broken today. I hope you are joking. If not - don't visit the Pro Cycling thread.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_jersey


Can we just all assume that everyone here knows who everyone is.
I don't think anyone is on an NFL forum looking at a picture of Dan Marino wondering why David Hasselhoff is wearing a Dolphin uniform.:mad2:


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> I hope you are joking. If not - don't visit the Pro Cycling thread.


I was joking. 

Ask your doctor about upping your meds.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

T K said:


> Can we just all assume that everyone here knows who everyone is.
> I don't think anyone is on an NFL forum looking at a picture of Dan Marino wondering why David Hasselhoff is wearing a Dolphin uniform.:mad2:


Dan Marino - David Hasselhoff. That is an amazing connection ... I give it an 8.5 on the Busey/Nolte scale. I can't wait to use that one in the future (as a purposeful mistaken identity).

Not all sarcasm is very direct. I might have figured it out if it was something more obvious like "Is that guy gay - why does he have a rainbow flag on his jersey".


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

bwhite_4 said:


> Dan Marino - David Hasselhoff. That is an amazing connection ... I give it an 8.5 on the Busey/Nolte scale. I can't wait to use that one in the future (as a purposeful mistaken identity).
> 
> Not all sarcasm is very direct. I might have figured it out if it was something more obvious like "Is that guy gay - why does he have a rainbow flag on his jersey".


So you don't have a sense of humor AND you're a homophobe too? Jeez!!!!!!
OK, just so we're still good. That was sarcasm.:thumbsup:


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Time for a group hug, guys...


----------

